# central MI check in



## woodsyman762 (Feb 21, 2010)

Today the wife and I headed out 7 am raining here so headed north to my spots hit kaleva, copemish thomsonville mesick, lake city, big rapids and Stanwood, drove 200+ miles and feel like we walked that far did not find any thing even close to a morel, all these spots are tried and true for me over the last 35 years so its disappointing. but the vegetation was not as far along as it usually is for this time of year, hope this warm weekend and rain makes them pop. I have looked several times at spots close to home but those spots are marginal even on a good year, will hit them again Monday when I am out turkey hunting. I did see quite a few turkeys today and some deer. It was a long day but there is no better way to spend a day than in the woods looking for those elusive morels. Good luck to you all and happy picking


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Bummer, I agree on the vegetation not being there in central NLP


----------



## Cheye (Dec 9, 2016)

I've been seeing the same thing. Still looking though. Maybe the warm rain this weekend will help some more.


----------



## woodsyman762 (Feb 21, 2010)

Good day of picking, did a lot of walking but well worth it


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Picked 150 in the same general area's today.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Started out about 0830 hours and finished about 1330 hours in Montcalm Co. Found 111, approximately 80% were half frees(Morchella Semilibera). Was a little apprehensive about these, thinking they might be verpas but between two different mushroom books and a search on Google, decided they were safe to consume. A little disappointed that my shroom books don't really have much information on the verpas. Would be nice to have pics and especially pics of one cut in half lenghtways.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Richard Cranium said:


> Started out about 0830 hours and finished about 1330 hours in Montcalm Co. Found 111, approximately 80% were half frees(Morchella Semilibera). Was a little apprehensive about these, thinking they might be verpas but between two different mushroom books and a search on Google, decided they were safe to consume. A little disappointed that my shroom books don't really have much information on the verpas. Would be nice to have pics and especially pics of one cut in half lenghtways.


Print the pictures and take them with you.

Look at the way the cap is attached to the stem. Look at the cottony material in the stem on the Verpa Conica and Verpa Bohemica.

Verpa Conica Don't eat.










Verpa Bohemica Don't eat.









Morchella Semilibera - Half Free Good to eat.
The cap is attached half way down. The stem is hollow.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

Sparky23 said:


> Picked 150 in the same general area's today.
> View attachment 253873


That is one of the best pictures EVER !


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Found a few today..


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

petronius said:


> Print the pictures and take them with you.
> 
> Look at the way the cap is attached to the stem. Look at the cottony material in the stem on the Verpa Conica and Verpa Bohemica.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

NEW HUDSON WALT said:


> That is one of the best pictures EVER !


Thanks walt. Its my background for the phone now. My fav one ive taken


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

We should start a best pic thread maybe ill get one started


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

RippinLipp said:


> Found a few today..


Rip, in the pic with the bags, are the bottom bags Leeks?


----------



## msuguy09 (Jan 5, 2013)

Probably a common question but do you find whites in the same woods as blacks?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

msuguy09 said:


> Probably a common question but do you find whites in the same woods as blacks?


Sometimes yes, sometimes no. No formula for it as far as I am concerned.....it just depends on what any particular woods is willing to give up at any given time. 
.
It can be frustrating, that is for sure!


----------

